# Brachy culture



## kentuckiense (Jun 28, 2006)

I've heard many conflicting opinions about the culture of these. From what I've gathered:

Compared to most other paphs:
-lower light
-dryer medium
-higher humidity
-equal amount of air movement

Basically, I'm just afraid I've been keeping mine (bellatulum f. album and a complex) too moist. I could see through the pot that the media was noticably moist for several days. I freaked out and stuck 'em right in front of the mini fan.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 28, 2006)

You have their culture basically right, but I would suggest higher light, particularly for niveum and bellatulum. Not too high...certainly not as much as for multiflorals or armeniacum, but more than you would give barbata types. I find that they are very well suited for growing under lights. While they are naturally able to tolerate dryness, keep in mind that you are not growing under natural conditions. Bark or chc are hard to rewet if they are allowed to dry out...you could find that you are fatally dehydrating plants when you think that you are watering enough....Another issue...I would add more aeration to brachy's...spongerock, lava rock, whatever...because on top of their crankiness and need for healthy roots, they do not like repotting. In fact, I have lost perfectly healthy brachy's because i decided to repot them..let them stay in the mix as long as it seems that they can tolerate it...if there is enough aeration, they should be able to handle it. FWIW, I have found the easiest brachy to be concolor....followed distantly by niveum, with bellatulum and godfroyae/leucochilum the toughest...based on years...I have kept concolors for over 10 years.....Oh, and with all the bellatulums that have died for me, its almost always top down...they died with their roots on. Take care, Eric


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 28, 2006)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> You have their culture basically right, but I would suggest higher light, particularly for niveum and bellatulum. Not too high...certainly not as much as for multiflorals or armeniacum, but more than you would give barbata types. I find that they are very well suited for growing under lights. While they are naturally able to tolerate dryness, keep in mind that you are not growing under natural conditions. Bark or chc are hard to rewet if they are allowed to dry out...you could find that you are fatally dehydrating plants when you think that you are watering enough....Another issue...I would add more aeration to brachy's...spongerock, lava rock, whatever...because on top of their crankiness and need for healthy roots, they do not like repotting. In fact, I have lost perfectly healthy brachy's because i decided to repot them..let them stay in the mix as long as it seems that they can tolerate it...if there is enough aeration, they should be able to handle it. FWIW, I have found the easiest brachy to be concolor....followed distantly by niveum, with bellatulum and godfroyae/leucochilum the toughest...based on years...I have kept concolors for over 10 years.....Oh, and with all the bellatulums that have died for me, its almost always top down...they died with their roots on. Take care, Eric


Very informative and helpful. I thank you very much.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 28, 2006)

I too think you have the culture correct. The only other thing I might add is with mature plants I sometimes try to plant them a little high in the pot. 

I currently have about 6 brachy crosses growing out from flask. About 4 or 5 months ago I took 5 or 6 of the very largest of each cross and put them in 2inch pots. I currently see a lot of orchids being offered for sale on this site. Wonder, if you guys might be interested in a few brachys? If you are, I'll try to get Donna to shot some photos and put some up in the next week or so.


----------



## Heather (Jun 28, 2006)

You should list them Bob, that'd be great!


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 28, 2006)

and be VERY careful when repotting. nasty habit of perfectly viable roots breaking off right at the crown.


----------



## gary (Jul 3, 2006)

For me these plants thrive in semi-hydro and fairly high light.

Also, you can't have too much air movement - my plants are literally in a wind from a fan large oscillating fan. I think that air movement is key to avoiding rot, expecially for bellatulum and niveum.

gary


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2006)

gary said:


> For me these plants thrive in semi-hydro and fairly high light.
> 
> Also, you can't have too much air movement - my plants are literally in a wind from a fan large oscillating fan. I think that air movement is key to avoiding rot, expecially for bellatulum and niveum.
> 
> gary



I think air movement and high humidity was also a revelation for me. Otherwise Eric has it spelled out.

Interestingly Eric's experiences with the different species kinda reflects my theory that the easiest species to culture are often the most widespread in nature. Concolor is the most widespread of the brachy species, with bellatulum the second.


----------

